# Piglet breathing out of mouth, humping, nipping, and nudging



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

So I got Bentley a few days ago and we've been bonding nicely. He loves being fed (shocker, right? ), belly rubs, and being sang to. 
Today I was sitting in his pen and reading a book and he came up to me and starting nipping at my toes, running his nose into me, and tried to hump my leg a few times. 
What was up with that?
Oh, and he also randomly breathed out of his mouth a few times, making sighing sounds.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Is he an intact buck???


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, he's intact. But he is young. I'm guessing less than 10 or 12 weeks.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds like he "likes" you....buck breeding behaviors. They are sexually active at a few weeks old...if u arent gonna use him for breeding i would get him wethered. Intact bucks are smelly and only think about one thing most of the time... It can be quite annoying...Wethers make fantastic pets.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Um, Electra, this is a pig, not a goat.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He is probably just trying to be dominant over you. If you are wanting him as a pet, I would have him cut now. Pigs handle it younger way better than they do older as they do have to be cut since they can't be banded. It isn't very hard and if you have someone do it who is good at it, it will be done in a matter of minutes.

Pigs seem to have more human like sounds/actions than some other animals. The mouth breathing is most likely just him sighing. As long as he isn't breathing heavily all the time, snotty nosed or sounds crackly he should be OK.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Haha...sorry thought it was a goat named Piglet). Hahaha!
Thats the best laugh i've had all week!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Electra552 said:


> Haha...sorry thought it was a goat named Piglet). Hahaha!
> Thats the best laugh i've had all week!


Lol! Too funny :ROFL:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> He is probably just trying to be dominant over you. If you are wanting him as a pet, I would have him cut now. Pigs handle it younger way better than they do older as they do have to be cut since they can't be banded. It isn't very hard and if you have someone do it who is good at it, it will be done in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Pigs seem to have more human like sounds/actions than some other animals. The mouth breathing is most likely just him sighing. As long as he isn't breathing heavily all the time, snotty nosed or sounds crackly he should be OK.


Agree. Usually pigs are castrated in the first week if not few days of life. Once they're over a month to siz weeks or so old cutting gets a little toughers. Find a pig person and have them do it. Its a simple process just a little more complicated since he'll be bigger and more... ummm... developed.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pigs mature early. Get him castrated now. It's not that bad even tho he's older. We cut Pig (pot belly) at a few months old. He wasn't happy when it was done, but it didn't affect him for more than a few minutes.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hes maturing i read that males will do that if they cannot find a female to mate with lol.


----------

